# verbe conjugué + liaison ?



## lautr

Bonjour !

Quand est-ce que l'on fait la liaison entre la 3e personne du pluriel et le mot suivant ? Par exemple :

Ils commencen*t*/commençaien*t*/commenceron*t à* parler...
Ils semblen*t*/semblaien*t a*voir choisi...
Ils nous recevron*t a*imablement...
...

Est-ce que vous faites ces liaisons dans le jour à jour ?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour le cas spécifique du verbe _être_, voir c'est / il est + liaison obligatoire ?


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Oui, je la fais systématiquement, mais si vous ne la faites pas, vous ne serez pas le seul,  surtout au présent: la prononciation incorrecte "les gens semblavoir" ou "les gens commençaparler" n'est pas rare...


----------



## Outsider

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de liaison là. Mais attendez d'autres réponses.


----------



## lautr

Alors, elle est facultative au futur ? On dit _Ils nous recevron(t) aimablement_ ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Personnellement, je ne la fais jamais...


----------



## itka

I_ls commencen*t*/commençaien*t*/ __
Ils semblen*t*/semblaien*t a*voir choisi...
_---> je fais la liaison.. enfin, assez souvent !

_commenceron*t à* parler...
Ils nous recevron*t a*imablement...
_---> sais pas trop pourquoi mais au futur, il me semble que je ne la ferais pas...

Je dirais qu'elle est facultative dans tous ces cas et - pour moi - plus rare au futur qu'aux autres temps.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca dépend pas mal des gens, voilà tout ! Ceci étant, je te l'accorde, c'est fort difficile le français avec ces nuances...


----------



## Anne345

Comme ces liaisons après les verbes, quel que soit le temps du verbe, ne sont classées ni en obligatoires, ni en recommandées ni en inusitées, le choix est ouvert. Tout en sachant que plus il y en a plus le niveau de langage est élevé, jusqu'à l'excès  chez certains de nos hommes politiques !


----------



## Acetate

Bonsoir,

Tout est dans le titre : doit-on, peut-on ou ne peut-on pas faire la liaison en 's' dans la phrase « _je vai*s* *à* Paris, je vai*s a*u marché_ » ?

J'ai personnellement l'habitude de la faire mais peut-être est-ce une erreur ou une particularité régionale que j'ai assimilée...


----------



## itka

_je vai*s* *à* Paris, je vai*s a*u marché_ : liaison facultative

Tu peux aussi regarder là. Tu y trouveras de bonnes explications.

...mais...tu es français(e)... tu n'entends pas si la liaison est possible ?


----------



## Acetate

Eh non ! 

Entre temps j'ai trouvé un avis de l'Académie française sur le sujet selon lequel cette liaison serait en effet facultative.


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. Pourriez-vous me dire s'il faut faire une liaison entre_ peuvent_ et _être_, svp. Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Les enfants ne peuven*t* *ê*tre tenus responsables de leurs conditions de vie.


----------



## la fée

On peut la faire si le registre linguistique est assez soutenu, formel. On n'est pas obligé de la faire.


----------



## tilt

L'absence de la particule négative _pas _indique justement un registre plutôt soutenu.
Je la ferais donc ici, sans hésiter.


----------



## la fée

La liaison entre verbe terminant par consonne et adjectif commençant par voyelle ou h muet est-elle obligatoire?
Ex. Je suis italien.
Tu es allemand.
Vous êtes anglais.
Faut-il la faire ou pas?
Merci!


----------



## garance77

Bonjour 
Dans vos exemples, on peut faire ou non la liaison, il n'y a pas de caractère obligatoire.


----------



## janpol

Je crois que, lorsqu'on ne se surveille pas, on fait très peu de liaisons.


----------



## LV4-26

Je pense que la liaison sera moins moins fréquente dans le dernier cas (_vous êtes anglais_) que dans les deux premiers car son absence ne provoque pas de hiatus.
Curieusement (mais c'est peut-être personnel), j'aurai tendance à la supprimer beaucoup plus volontiers si le _vous_ désigne une seule personne. J'écris "curieusement" parce qu'il n'y a aucune raison logique à cela.


----------



## CapnPrep

LV4-26 said:


> Je pense que la liaison sera moins moins fréquente dans le dernier cas (_vous êtes anglais_) que dans les deux premiers car son absence ne provoque pas de hiatus.


Hiatus ou non, on fait très rarement la liaison après _tu es_. Sur 69 contextes de la forme _tu es_ + voyelle dans la base PFC, une seule liaison a été réalisée: _Ça veut dire que tu es_ [z]_une grande croyante._ Dans 27 cas sur les 69, _es _est suivi d'un adjectif (participe, nom sans déterminant), et il n'y a aucune liaison réalisée : _Alors papa tu es | allemand.
_
Par contre pour _vous êtes_ il y a 5 liaisons réalisées (sur 29 contextes potentiels).


----------



## Nanon

Il semble logique qu'un plus grand nombre de liaisons soient réalisées avec _vous êtes_ (pluriel mais aussi forme de politesse, ce qui peut facilement coïncider avec l'emploi d'un niveau plus soutenu) qu'avec _tu es_. Il faudrait examiner les contextes un par un...


----------



## maayani

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il faut prononcer la lettre "s" dans le mot "vais", lorsqu'on dit par exemple *"je vais appliquer"*, c'est-à-dire, s'il y a une liaison ici(je suis presque sûre qu'il ne faut pas le prononcer mais je veux juste vérifier ça).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mr Swann

Perdu !
Moi je dis je vais zappliquer !!
Ou nous zallons zappliquer 

Voilà


----------



## CapnPrep

Cette liaison est facultative, avec un statut très variable selon les locuteurs. Cela veut dire qu'il faut faire la liaison dans un registre très formel, qu'il ne faut pas la faire dans un registre très relâché, et qu'entre les deux, tu peux prononcer comme tu veux, sachant qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour critiquer ton choix. 

Voir à ce sujet le fil suivant sur le forum FEV :
je vais, nous allons, etc. (liaison avec "aller" suivi d'une voyelle)


----------



## flyingcabbage

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne fais pas de liaison avec "*aller*", bien que je le fasse avec tous les autres cas où il faut le faire. Est-ce que je suis incorrecte simplement parce que je ne suis pas une locutrice native ou est-ce que l'on ne le fait pas avec ce mot?

Je suis nulle en symboles phonétiques (je suis désolée!), donc, je l'écris comme ceci:
Pour* Je vais aller* - prononce-t-on "_Je vé aller_" ou "_Je vé zaller_"?
(Même chose avec *Je veux aller* - "_Je veu aller_" ou "_Je veu zaller_")

C'est peut-être une question stupide, mais merci à l'avance pour tous renseignements


----------



## SwissPete

Je ne ferais pas la  liaison (mais attends d'autres opinions).


----------



## Nasdy

Bonjour,

Ta question n'est pas stupide. Je n'entends quasiment jamais de liaisons non plus pour "aller" et je ne les fais pas non plus donc tu peux être rassurée, ça me semble tout à fait normal ! Je pense que les liaisons dans ce cas sont possibles mais donnent immédiatement un ton plus soutenu.


----------



## Marie3933

Entre l'auxiliaire modal et l'infinitif, la liaison est facultative. Différence? le niveau de langue. Niveau soutenu -> on fait la liaison; plus familier-> on ne la fait pas.


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème de la liaison a déjà été trait plusieurs fois sur ce forum.
Ce que l'on dire pour simplifier c'est que l'usage des liaisons se perd.
Il suffit de regarder un film des années 30 pour s'en rendre compte, les liaisons sont très présentes, elles paraisseraient de nos jours ridicules ou pédantes.
On peut comparer un Jacques Chirac ou un François Mitterrand faisant de fréquentes liaisons (même exagérées pour J. Chirac qui fait souvent sonner les consonnes à la fin d'un mot et se fait moquer par les imitateurs comme Laurent Gerra) avec notre actuel président qui n'en fait pratiquement aucune.
On entend souvent maintenant "je suis arrivé" ou "il est arrivé", sans liaison, alors qu'il y a encore vingt ans la liaison était très fréquente.
Les exemples sont multiples.
On peut le déplorer, mais c'est une tendance irréversible, celle d'une perte de "tenue" et d'un glissement de paresse .


----------



## la fée

je crois que non, voire qu'on la fait seulement dans un registre de langue soutenu... qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Oui, cette liaison est facultative et rare ou soutenue.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On dit bien _les Anglais_ toujours avec liaison. Pourquoi la ferions-nous moins facilement pour _tu es anglais_ ? Il ne faudrait pas non plus s'interdire les liaisons qui nous sont naturelles.


----------



## Maître Capello

La différence principale est que la liaison est obligatoire dans _les Anglais_, mais qu'elle n'est que facultative dans _tu es anglais_.

Cela dit, je crois que je fais spontanément la liaison dans ce dernier cas également, mais son absence ne me choque pas du tout.


----------



## tilt

Je crois la faire aussi, sans me sentir particulièrement rare ou soutenu.


----------



## Fauban

Salut!

  Ma professeur fait toutes les liaisons avec les terminaisons verbales. Toujours.

  Ex :
        1) _Je veux [-z-] une orange_

  2) _Tu vas [-z-] à la piscine_

   3) _Il est [-t-] anglais_

Cependant, je sais qu’elle est une personne très cérémonieuse ; et j’ai lu que faire quelques liaisons est un peu _affecté_. 
Qu’est-ce que vous pensez ?

Merci!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ces liaisons sont facultatives, les faire ou pas dépend de plusieurs paramètres : âge, région, habitude... Les deux premières pourront paraître affectées ou soutenues à certains, mais pas la troisième qui est très courante avec le verbe être.

Je pense toutefois que c'est une bonne chose qu'un professeur les fasse car cela permet de ne pas être étonné lorsqu'on les entend. En outre, pour un non francophone, je trouve que cela peut aider à savoir comment s'écrit la fin des verbes.


----------



## WatsJusto

Vous (les francophones) feriez la liaison dans les phrases suivantes:

Nous commençon*s à* étudier.

Nous répondon*s a*ux questions

Vous réponde*z á* la question.

je répond*s a*ux questions.

Ma supposition est que ça serait plus naturel sans la liaison. Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci de me répondre.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Cette liaison est facultative et omise dans la langue courante. Elle sera faite en lecture appliquée et langage soutenu.


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue que, personnellement, je la fais, mais de façon très légère.
D'autres ne la font pas.
Mais je suis d'accord avec atcheque : elle peut tout à fait être omise. La faire ou pas peut aussi varier selon les pays ou régions.


----------

